# Fancy Slim Blanks



## Russianwolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Okay, simple question.

Is it a good idea to cast fancy blanks for the Slim/Euro?

I know some do snakeskins and PSI seems to have a range of cast slim tubes.

granted, there isn't alot of meat left once turned to get too fancy, but just a thought.

I forgot other in the poll, just post your thoughts.


----------



## plantman (Feb 1, 2013)

Mike; Just because it's labeled " slim ", doesn't mean  you have to turn it slim. Ditch the center band and make it any size you want.   Jim S


----------



## Kretzky (Feb 1, 2013)

plantman said:


> Mike; Just because it's labeled " slim ", doesn't mean you have to turn it slim. Ditch the center band and make it any size you want. Jim S


 
Totally agree.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 2, 2013)

My only thought about this is that usually slims are made as beginner pens (I know not all are) but the cost of purchasing fancy blanks and the payback just doesn't make sense to me? If I am going to purchase an expensive blank you can bet it won't go onto a slim! Now with that said I don't purchase many blanks either I try to make my own!


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Feb 16, 2013)

Most of the pens I turn are slims. I like to do a lot of embedded castings and I have done most of the same as the others just on a smaller scale. I want people to carry them and the slims are easier to do so. As far as spending money on blanks you have to make sure the grain is tighter than normal so you don't loose the beauty of the wood because it is a smaller pen.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 16, 2013)

Russianwolf said:


> Okay, simple question.
> 
> Is it a good idea to cast fancy blanks for the Slim/Euro?
> 
> ...


Am I correct in thinking you mean blanks a bit smaller in diameter than you otherwise might do?


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 22, 2013)

With Black Titanium Nitride, Gold Titanium Nitride and Rhodium blanks available slimlines and the deritive comforts and streamlines dont have to be thought of as cheap, they will have a lot of the same qualities as bigger pens.


----------



## mick (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't treat any of my pens as cheap. Someone who buys one of my slim lines get the same quality material and attention to detail as someone who buys one of my most expensive pens. That being said I rarely use expensive alternative materials on them. Nice woods and acrylics are the norm with an occasional snake skin upper barrel. Think about it, the cartridge pens we make with antler or snakeskin tops are SLIMLINES. 
Slimlines are at times my bread and butter. You want a customer who buys one to have the same pleasurable writing experience as someone who buys a Jr Statesman. Many of my slimline customers have returned later and bought other more expensive pens!


----------

